# Battery Charging Autotrail Apache 725



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I have read and re-read the power control booklet and am still unsure of the battery charging system when on the move. I am assuming that the alternator will charge whichever battery is selected. I have a EC225 Power Control system with an EC100 Control Panel. I am going away this weekend and will be off hookup all weekend and want to be sure both my batteries are fully charged from the offset. Any tips on conserving charge whilst on site. Many thanks.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think you will find that it is not possible to select batteries whilst the engine is running,Autotrail fit a relay to prevent the 12 volt habitation circuit being used when on the move.

The engine alternator will charge the vehicle battery first,when that is fully charged then it will revert to charging the leisure battery.

The first thing to do to conserve the leisure battery is to fit led's in place of halogen bulbs if it has not already been done,most modern m/homes have them as standard.

If you are concerned about your battery when off hook up have you thought about a solar panel ?I have 2 solar panels and it gives me electrical independence(apart from in winter).


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have the Apache and can confirm both batteries are charged when engine is running without having to change any switches etc. Its the same set up as most other vans.
When we first bought the van we could last about 2 1/2 days on the single leisure battery. I have since fitted a second battery, LED lights all around and a 90W solar panel. Can now last indefinatley when the sun shines  



Trevor

p.s. you need to update your profile, it states you have a Compass Drifter???


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, just one more question. When charging on hook up, does selecting either of the batteries on the control panel have any effect.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

namder said:


> Thanks for the advice, just one more question. When charging on hook up, does selecting either of the batteries on the control panel have any effect.


Yes it does,whichever battery is selected is the one which will be charged when the charger is switched on.


----------

